# Sophie and Fugly aka Fugs!



## Wimbo (Nov 21, 2008)

Here is Sophie the day we got her - she is my daughters baby!





























Its hard to imagine that this is Sophie today:



















and here is a shot of his/her "personals" - I got her as a girl, but tonight I am not so sure she is a girl! (Posted to get opinions!)











This is Fugly my huge male! he was a rescue, and is a bit timid to come out of his cage, but when he is out, he is awesome!


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Oh my.. that is one big rat..

They are both adorable.


----------



## Enchanted_Myst (Nov 19, 2008)

Sophie is so cute! And Fugly.... wow! He's a huge squishy! I love big ratties!


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Fugly is fabulous - I love big males and he's quite the impressive specimen. 

And Sophie is a dear little thing. I did look at the photo of her 'personals' - it's a bit blurry but I'm not seeing any obvious testicles, so unless they're retracted I'd guess female is correct.

Meanwhile the photos in the link below should help if you're still undecided.

http://bruxnboggle.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=97

Does she have a friend?


----------



## Wimbo (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for the like Zoe! The placement of the parts are what have me confused...the space separating things is quite large but no testicles (as of yet!)...She/he does not yet have a cage mate - She is a new addition and being unsure I did not want to run the risk. He/she has only been here a weekish so she/he is still alone. Once I know for sure of the sex, another baby will come home for Sophie!


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Ha, funny you should say that. It was the fairly generous gap between 'things' that had me undecided for quite a while too.

Where did Sophie come from? If a good breeder then I'd be inclined to trust what they have told me. 

I've also found another site that might be helpful deciding. Check out the female at 5 weeks - she looks more like Sophie in your pic I think.

http://www.ratz.co.uk/sexingrats.html

PS Am glad you'll be getting a friend for her.

_Edited to add: Almost forgot - can you see nipples?_


----------



## zoologist (Nov 17, 2008)

oh my gosh! Fugly is so CUTE!


----------



## Wimbo (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks! I need to get another picture of Sophie up...she is now full furred! I dont understand how or why, but going from an elfin hairless, to a bald beauty and now fully covered...I would never guess she was the same rat!


----------



## ngeli (Aug 8, 2008)

Fugly is absolutely awesome! Also, I am not usually a fan of dumbo rats, but Sophie is pretty in a very unusual way. She is actually cute! Please, more pics.


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Sophie is so cute! She looks like a girl to me. At this age, when they're male, it's so obvious...huge testicles that can't be missed. Also, it can help to look for nipples. Boy rats don't have them. 

Fugly looks wonderfully squishy!


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Fugly looks adorable but he should loose weight to prolong his life.


----------



## MadCatter (Aug 12, 2008)

begoodtoanimals said:


> Fugly looks adorable but he should loose weight to prolong his life.


It may just be the picture too. A picture of him sitting flat on the ground would be a better estimate. My boy is pretty small, but held in a similar way looks pudgy too.


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

They are both adorable!! I love Sophie's markings.


----------



## missextreme (Dec 5, 2008)

Both of your rats are beautiful!
It looks like Sophie is a girl to me. I love her markings!
And Fug looks like he's a great cuddle buddy. lol.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

MadCatter said:


> begoodtoanimals said:
> 
> 
> > Fugly looks adorable but he should loose weight to prolong his life.
> ...


I say he _is_ overweight, no matter the position or angle. If it wouldn't be there, it wouldn't show in the picture. We love to make excuses for the extra luggage they have to carry. Just MHU. In the US we seem to have forgotten what healthy weight looks like.


----------



## Wimbo (Nov 21, 2008)

Fugly has his food limited. He is a very large rat and gets very, very little junk food. Here is a picture of his body...










He is by far the largest rat I have ever (and still) have. The other 2 I have currently are no where near his size, nor are they overweight. None of the males I have ever had in the past have ever gotten this large, nor have they been overweight. He has not gained weight since I got him in the summer either...

I do agree that he is a fat rat, but not overly obese, however, short of starving him, which I will not do, there is not much else I can do unless you have some other suggestions!

His measurements are:

Body - 11 "
Tail - 9"
Head from nose to base of skull - 3"
Around his fat head at his ears - 5"
upper shoulders - 7 1/2"
Belly - 9"
Rear hips - 10"

I can feel his ribs and back when I pet or rub him and yes, his belly is squishy...


----------



## Wimbo (Nov 21, 2008)

Looking at that picture, he looks filthy! He does not have all that buck grease on him today. Maybe it looks darker in the pics!


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Maybe more exercise to get rid of that beer belly? Let him climb over laundry racks, etc so he has to use his abs.


----------



## fridayinluv (Dec 17, 2007)

I can relate to the weight issues, for sure. My Smoky Bear looooves to eat, and likes to lounge around quite a bit. When the rats get treats, I wrap the food up in TP tubes or newspapers, and hang them up in the cage, or put them in a box that's all taped up. That way they have to work for it. Still, with all the exercise and limited treats, Smoky is still a bit fat. At this point, I figure short of starving him, there is not much I can do.

I have found that the bigger rats tend to get weight issues anyway. I am convinced that some rats just have a pudgy body type. Yes, it is unhealthy, but I think you should just try your best.


----------



## Wimbo (Nov 21, 2008)

Fugly is definitely a lounger! He does not really ever run anywhere...He does not really climb either. He is a lazy rat. But, i do not think he really overeats. If given the opportunity to though he would - on junk food! He does not get treats often at all. But yes, he is a lazy boy. Maybe I should get him a leash and force him to wander....hmmmm.....


----------



## Rachie (Jan 1, 2009)

Naww Fugs looks absolutely adorable! He is one big squishy!!have you weighed him?


----------



## Wimbo (Nov 21, 2008)

He weighs a pound.


----------

